# Help with i7 950 gaming system build



## pany (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello every1. Im building a new rig and i still havent decided on the memory and ssd for it so i would appreciate your advice! Im looking to make this rig last 5 years as an every day use pc as well for moderate gaming! Here are my pc specs!

Case: Thermaltake VD6000BNS Soprano VX Mirror Black      (61.5 euro)
http://www.thermaltake.com/product_..._00000288&id=C_00000289&name=Soprano+VX&ovid=

PSU: THERMALTAKE W0116 TOUGHPOWER 750W CABLE MANAGEMENT ATI CROSSFIRE CERTIFIED    (97 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.700420

Fan: THERMALTAKE A2452 CYCLO 80MM RED PATTERN FAN     (11 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.650626

Processor: Intel Core i7-950 Processor(8M Cache, 3.06 GHz, 4.80 GT/s IntelR QPI)   (310 euro) 
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.558291

Motherboard: ASUS SABERTOOTH X58               (199 euro)                                            
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.522863

Graphics Card: Sapphire Radeon HD6870 1GB PCI-E (249 euro)
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2010/10/22/ati-radeon-hd-6870-review/11  <--review

Hard Disk 2: SEAGATE BARRACUDA LP ST31500541AS 1.5TB SATA2 32MB cache (108.9 euro)

Screen: LG W2361V-PF 23" TFT 2ms Full HD 1920x1080 HDMI     (189 euro)

DVD Writer: SAMSUNG DVD-RW SH-S223L Black    (26 euro)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So far i've spend around 1250 euro and my budget is 1600 euro but im looking for a ssd and some good ram! Now i've done some researching into ssd drives and triple channel memory kits but i would like your opinion on the right ssd and ram kit for a better performance.
Here are some ssd drives that i was interested in and their benchmarks!

http://www.ssdreview.com/ssd-review...5-inch-cjra0202,1,15,12,25,28/conclusion.html

I found the following ssd at the following prices:

KINGSTON SVP100S2B/64GR SSDNOW V+100 64GB UPGRADE KIT    (169 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.345801

KINGSTON SVP100S2B/96GR SSDNOW V+100 96GB UPGRADE KIT    (209 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.345802

KINGSTON SVP100S2B/128GR SSDNOW V+100 128GB UPGRADE KIT    (287 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.345803

Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB Sata 3 2.5"       (140 euro)
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/08529582/art/crucial/realssd-c300-64gb-2.5-ssd.html

Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB Sata 3 2.5"       (280 euro)
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/08996440/art/crucial/realssd-c300-128gb-2.5-ssd.html

OCZ SSD Vertex 2e SATA II 2.5" - 60 GΒ      (around 120 euro with delivery i guess)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/OCZ-60GB-Vert...K_Computing_HardDrives_RL&hash=item4155c18e6b

OCZ SSD Vertex 2 SATA II 3.5" - 90 GΒ        (184 euro)
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/07...-δισκος-ssd-vertex-2-sata-ii-3.5---90-gΒ.html

OCZ SSD Vertex 2 SATA II 3.5" - 120 GΒ       (206 euro)
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/07...δισκος-ssd-vertex-2-sata-ii-3.5---120-gΒ.html

OCZ SSD RevoDrive PCI-Express x4 - 50 GΒ    (204 euro)
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/07...ος--ssd-revodrive-pci-express-x4---50-gΒ.html

OCZ SSD RevoDrive PCI-Express x4 - 80 GΒ    (259 euro)
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/07...κος-ssd-revodrive-pci-express-x4---80-gΒ.html

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And here are some ram memories i've been looking at: (i personally prefer 3x4GB kits)

Corsair XMS 12GB 3x 4GB CMX12GX3M3A1333C9 CAS 9 Tri Channel 1333MHz DDR3      (170 euro)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Corsair-12GB-...erComponents_MemoryRAM_JN&hash=item5196f27a01

Corsair Vengeance Performance 3 x 4 GΒ DDR3-1600 - PC3-12800 - CL9 (CMZ12GX3M3A1600C9)   (178 euro )
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/08...00---pc3-12800---cl9-(cmz12gx3m3a1600c9).html

PATRIOT VIPER II SECTOR 7 12GB 3x 4GB DDR3 CL7 Tri Channel 1600MHz PV7312G1600LLK      (215 euro)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PATRIOT-12GB-...erComponents_MemoryRAM_JN&hash=item1e5f61f50c

KINGSTON KHX1600C9D3K3/6GX DDR3 6GB (3X2GB) PC12800 1600MHZ HYPERX GENESIS TRIPLE CHANNEL KIT      (92 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.552601

KINGSTON KHX1600C9D3T1K3/6GX DDR3 6GB (3X2GB) PC12800 1600MHZ HYPERX GENESIS TRIPLE CHANNEL KIT   (112 euro)
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.552628

KINGSTON KHX1600C9D3K3/12GX DDR3 12GB (3X4GB) PC12800 1600MHZ HYPERX GENESIS TRIPLE CHANNEL KIT   (180 euro)
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.552664

KINGSTON KHX1600C9D3K6/12GX DDR3 12GB (6X2GB) PC12800 1600MHZ HYPERX GENESIS KIT   (205 euro)
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.552663

Just to remind you all that the prices from ebay are in english pounds. Since im from Cyprus my 2 cheapest suppliers are e-shop and pixmania but im willing to order from ebay as well if its a good deal! Please write your comments on my build and the best possible combo for ssd and ram memory to get for around 350 euro in total! Keep in mind that i want your advice on the memory size bandwidth and latency! Im not planning to OC now but maybe in the future! And for the ssd i just want fast access time for my OS. I have my 1.5TB Seagate for Data and another 5TB including both internal and external drives!


----------



## horik (Jan 16, 2011)

I would just get a better video card and look if the CPU is D0 so you can OC better,mine is runing at 4ghz 24/7.


----------



## pany (Jan 16, 2011)

I think the 6870 will be enough for starcraft 2 for the moment and in case i need a better graphics card when diablo 3 comes out then i might get another 6870 and crossfire later on since my psu supports that! Im hoping this pc will last me for another 5 years thats why im worried about the ram and the ssd is just for fast access times on my os. Any thoughts on the bandwidth of the ram and the latency as well as the size? Should i go for 3x4GB for now in case i need to upgrade later on to 24GB or is 6GB enough?


----------



## pany (Jan 17, 2011)

*Help plz!*

So can any1 please tell me what combination of ssd and ram i should use? Should i go for more ram and a cheap ssd or should i go for a better ssd and the 6gb ram i already have or should i go for faster ram with low latency and no ssd? My budget is up to around 350 euro for a good ssd and good ram! Please let me know of your thoughts on which ssd to get and which ram!


----------



## pany (Jan 17, 2011)

*Still waiting!*

Excuse me but i've had so many views but no replies.  Will some1 plz post something?


----------



## n-ster (Jan 17, 2011)

as you are gaming, 6GB is enough, but if you want to feel safe for the next five years, take the cheapest 3x4gb that you can find... As for the SSD, I take a 60GB Vertex 2 or anything equivalent to that that is cheaper (ie: A-Data (sandforce version) 64gb)

If you want, add another 6870... Crossfire performance is great

P.S: welcome to TPU and, no bumping in less than 24 hours  You just post at dead times of TPU and sometimes it can get lost


----------



## pany (Jan 17, 2011)

*Great Advice*

Thanks a lot man. Im new to the forum and sorry if i seemed a bit anxious! Maybe its the time difference! GMT + 2 here! Your advice seems very logical and that was what i was thinking to do as well! As for the 2nd 6870 i might pick one in the future when the prices go down a bit and my balance goes up  Any thoughts on my overall system so far? Anything not good that i should change or something thats too much and isnt needed? I hope it will be a solid clean gaming rig!


----------



## n-ster (Jan 17, 2011)

Apart from the fact that I personally do not like Thermaltake Power supplies and cases it looks fine  (Don't worry, nothing wrong with them, just a personal preference)

However, do you have a CPU cooler? I'd get something like a Hyper 212+ and an extra fan if I were you. Unless you will never overclock the CPU, in which case I'm not sure why you'd spend so much on an i7 system when you could have gone cheaper

Oh and thermal paste... something like OCZ freeze, MX-2 or MX-3 are great. My OCZ Freeze tube is great.


----------



## pany (Jan 17, 2011)

Hehe! Of course i thought about it but at the moment my current budget is 1600 euro that took me a while to save and i spend a little more than calculated during the holidays! Im hoping that in a few months i'll be able to save enough to upgrade the system and have the chance to do some OC for the 1st time! I just wanted to get the main parts now and the upgrades will come later on!


----------



## pany (Jan 18, 2011)

ok so i've narrowed it down to 3 choices of ssds and 3 choices of ram! 

1) Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB Sata 3 2.5" (140 euro)
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/085...b-2.5-ssd.html

2) OCZ SSD Vertex 2 SATA II 3.5" - 90 GΒ (184 euro)
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/075...0-gΒ.html

3) OCZ SSD RevoDrive PCI-Express x4 - 50 GΒ (204 euro)
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/075...0-gΒ.html

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

1) PATRIOT VIPER II SECTOR 7 12GB 3x 4GB DDR3 CL7 Tri Channel 1600MHz PV7312G1600LLK (215 euro)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PATRIOT-12GB-V...item1e5f61f50c

2) KINGSTON KHX1600C9D3K3/12GX DDR3 12GB (3X4GB) PC12800 1600MHZ HYPERX GENESIS TRIPLE CHANNEL KIT (180 euro)
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.552664

3) Corsair Vengeance Performance 3 x 4 GΒ DDR3-1600 - PC3-12800 - CL9 (CMZ12GX3M3A1600C9) (178 euro )
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/089...1600c9).html


I really like the crucial c 300 for its sata 3 but i read that my mobo's marvel sata 3 controller doesnt support trim! Anyway i hope they'll make an update to fix the problem in the near future! So now what are ur personal choices on the above ssds and 12GB ram kits for my 350 euro budget? Dont forget to check the ssd comparison review i put in the first post!


----------



## Smety (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey pany,

I would go with the Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB because it is capable of using Sata III.

As for RAM, it's really personal preference, I would go with the Kingston if it was my PC


----------



## pany (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey man i appreciate your advice! I was thinking the same too but im worried about this issue! 
http://www.forums.crucial.com/t5/So...8-amp-Asus-Sabertooth-Questions-and/m-p/29928

Check this out and let me know of your thoughts! A ssd without trim or garbage collection is useless! U'll need to format every month!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 18, 2011)

I would say go for the OCZ 90GB and the Patriot ram. Just my two cents and good luck with your build
I personally feel that 6GB of ram is the most you will need for a while to come. The money you save can then be used to buy a good cooler for your CPU (which I highly suggest).


----------



## pany (Jan 18, 2011)

Since im not doing OC at the moment isnt the intel cooler provided with the processor gonna be enough to keep my temperatures low? the reason why i wanted 12GB and not 6GB its not because i need the 12GB but i dont want to overload my memory controller by adding another 3x2GB kit! I can just use a 3x4gb kit now which works better than a 2 x 3x2GB! At least thats what i ve been told


----------



## Smety (Jan 18, 2011)

pany said:


> Hey man i appreciate your advice! I was thinking the same too but im worried about this issue!
> http://www.forums.crucial.com/t5/So...8-amp-Asus-Sabertooth-Questions-and/m-p/29928
> 
> Check this out and let me know of your thoughts! A ssd without trim or garbage collection is useless! U'll need to format every month!



Ahhh, I see how this could be an issue.  Worst case scenario you could use it in SATA II until an update comes out for your mobo (if one does).  But of course, it's your choice


----------



## HammerON (Jan 18, 2011)

pany said:


> Since im not doing OC at the moment isnt the intel cooler provided with the processor gonna be enough to keep my temperatures low? the reason why i wanted 12GB and not 6GB its not because i need the 12GB but i dont want to overload my memory controller by adding another 3x2GB kit! I can just use a 3x4gb kit now which works better than a 2 x 3x2GB! At least thats what i ve been told



The stock cooler will work if you are not going to overclock. As far as the ram, I am not sure but what the hell go for 12GB


----------



## n-ster (Jan 18, 2011)

Stock cooler still isn't that great... I'd still get a cooler and thermal paste. extra fan is optional but preferable. With the intel cooler temps can still go up to 80C or more, something like that at least. I get ~75C MAX at 4GHZ with my i7 and hyper 212+ + extra fan

As for RAM, the 178 euro or 180 euro will do great, no need for cl7 at a 35 euro price premium

SSD wise, it depends how much space matters to you. I`d go Vertex 2 if I were you. 60GB or 90GB are both good. I'd go for the 60GB as you can add another one in RAID 0 for cheap to almost double your speed. The Revodrive is unpractical. If you want a revodrive, look into the Revodrive 2


----------



## pany (Jan 18, 2011)

I guess i'll go for the kingston 12gb ram then! Thought that the low latency was important to the ram efficiency since they are all at 1600Mhz! As for the ssd; one of the reasons i wanted the revodrive is that i have in total of 7 internal hdds (and another 3 external ) and the mobo supports 6! I have a 36GB Western Digital Raptor , 3 x 320GB Seagate Barracuda, 1 x 500GB Seagate Barracuda and 2 x 1.5TB Seagate Barracuda) so i'll need to remove the raptor for sure! Was hoping the pci-e revodrive would help me keep the other 6 since im planning to raid the 3 320 GB and the 2 x 1.5 TB! I still havent decided on the ssd! Why do u see the revodrive as unpractical? Its got the best benchmarks from all i've seen till now except the revodrive X2! As for the cooler and the thermal compound, unfortunately they arent provided from eshopcy so i guess i'll just have to order from somewhere else and do it myself? Never done that b4 so i'll need some guidance again soon lol!
I found some other cpu coolers but dunno if they are any good!


----------



## n-ster (Jan 19, 2011)

as it takes up a pci-e x4 slot (only if you have one ofc), and it is basically 2 SSDs in RAID 0. So you are paying a premium just because it is RAID 0 internal. You cannot use the 2 SSDs inside in different computers obviously. The speeds aren't that impressive, by buying 2x 60GB Vertex 2, you'll exceed those speeds with OVER 2X the storage for only 30 something euros.

As for other CPU coolers, idk any that offer the same value as the Hyper 212+. I know the Xigmatek S1283 isn't too bad, the Scythe Mugen 2 is OK also. Thermal compound, if not MX-2 or 3 or OCZ freeze, there are a few others like the Shin etsu G751 I think or something like that. The Artic Silver 5 is OK, personally I don't like it but its popular.

3 x 320GB + 2x 1.5TB + 2x 60GB Vertex 2 would be sweet


----------



## pany (Jan 19, 2011)

Got it will get the 12GB kingston ram and probably order the vertex 2 60 GB from ebay sometime soon. Now that we talked about my hdds another problem arose! The case i chose is a midi tower with 6 3.5 inch bays. I was thinking now that my GPU is quite long 245mm and thus will probably block 1 or 2 of the 3.5 inch bays! And if im going to crossfire in the future then it just won't cut it! Also the case is quite small and with just another fan i think the temperatures will still be at higher levels! So i was thinking about maybe getting a full tower but the difference in price will be from 50 euro to maybe 100! Any suggestions for a nice and affordable solution to this problem?

I was thinking about this case!

http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.650870


----------



## n-ster (Jan 19, 2011)

I love the K62, hands down the easiest case to work with...

Lian-Li Lancool PC-k62 Dragonlord somethhing of the sort... I had 6870s crossfired in them at some point. 6970s aparently barely fit in but they do fit in.

The K62 only has 4 3.5" slots, but you can use a few of it's 5 5.25" bays, plus you can always fit your SSD on top of one of the HDDs in the 3.5" bays OR on top of all the 5.25" bays. Lads of room. Best part is it is still mid tower! Also, all 4 HDD slots are tool-less.

This also looks good, it might be expensive where you live but may solve your problem without a new case: Thermaltake RC2300101A MAX-2533 5.25" (x2) Bay to ...
OR something cheap like this would work
Rosewill RX-C520 3.5" HDD Mounting Kit for 5.25" D...


----------



## pany (Jan 20, 2011)

*Caught between cases!*

I had a word with the technician at e-shop who will set up my system and it seems my current case the thermaltake soprano VX VD6000BNS just wont cut it due to the amount of my hdds so he suggested i go for another full tower case!

Initially he suggested this one
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.651116
http://www.thermaltake.com/product_...00001612&name=ARMOR+A90&ov=n&ovid=&parent_cp=
And then he insisted i go for this one
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.650870
http://www.thermaltake.com/product_..._00001516&id=C_00001517&name=Element+V+&ovid=

The Soprano case was 61.5 euro!
The Armor A90 is around 87 or 110 euro from the cyprus shop if i order it so it will be 25 or 50 euro more! (i'll let u know once i know)
The Element V is around 138.80 euro so it will be around 77 euro more!

The guy insisted i go for the more expensive case but im thinking he's just trying to get me to spend more! Here's a comparison of the two products from thermaltake!
http://www.thermaltake.com/product_...00001612&name=ARMOR+A90&ov=n&ovid=&parent_cp=

Any thoughts on this ppl?


----------



## pany (Jan 21, 2011)

*Rig on the way!*

Ok guys i got my rig ordered with some minor changes from the initial build!

Case: THERMALTAKE VL90001W2Z ARMOR A90      (90 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.651116

PSU: THERMALTAKE W0116 TOUGHPOWER 750W CABLE MANAGEMENT ATI CROSSFIRE CERTIFIED      (97 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.700420

Processor: Intel Core i7-950 Processor(8M Cache, 3.06 GHz, 4.80 GT/s IntelR QPI)      (310 euro) 
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.558291

Motherboard: ASUS SABERTOOTH X58      (199 euro)                                            
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.522863

Memory: KINGSTON KHX1600C9D3K3/12GX DDR3 12GB (3X4GB) PC12800 1600MHZ HYPERX GENESIS TRIPLE CHANNEL KIT      (180 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.552664

Graphics Card: Sapphire Radeon HD6870 1GB PCI-E      (249 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.510754

Hard Disk: SEAGATE BARRACUDA LP ST31500541AS 1.5TB SATA2 32MB cache      (109 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.301687

Screen: LG W2361V-PF 23'' TFT 2ms Full HD 1920x1080 with HDMI      (189 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.169565

DVD Writer: SAMSUNG DVD-RW SH-S223L Black      (26 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.321020
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total = 1449 euro

Plus i have the following to add!

1) NEC DVD RW ND-4551A or Optiarc DVD RW AD-5170A    (dunno which is best to keep)
2) 3 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive 
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS 320GB 7200 R...
3) 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST3500418AS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.301778
4) 1 x SEAGATE BARRACUDA LP ST31500541AS 1.5TB SATA2 32MB cache
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.301687
5) 2 x External hard discs (1 x 1TB Lacie Bigger Extreme + 1 x 750GB)
6) 1 x Samsung LCD 40 inch LE40B651 to be connected via dvi to hdmi for watching movies
7) Microsoft Wireless Multimedia Keyboard 1.0A and Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0A
8) Creative 7.1 Sound System (4 years old but works just great)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

150 euro left on my budget now so will probably order a vertex 2e 60 gb hdd
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/06...-δισκος-ssd-vertex-2-sata-ii-2.5---60-gΒ.html       (141 euro)
or
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en         (150 euro)


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 21, 2011)

you might want a newer SANDYBRIDGE CPU, they are faster clock for clock
x58 is slightly dated now


----------



## pany (Jan 21, 2011)

Thought about it but i wont be OCing anytime soon and im not looking to OC to 5.0 GHz either. When i do OC i'll probably take it to 4.0GHz! What did you think of the overall system?


----------



## n-ster (Jan 21, 2011)

I prefer the X58 chipset over the P67 TBH.

Overall system is good. I prefer the new case but still don't like it that much. Still don't like the PSU, but can't find anything at that site for both of them. Also, I would have prefered a gigabyte X58A-UD3R to that motherboard but no gigabyte boards for X58 on that site either.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 21, 2011)

Your system looks good, but since you wanted it to last you 5 years, I would have strongly recommended Sandy Bridge. Not only because they clock higher but also because Intel is working on a new Instruction Set which only the new Core i7s support.
In a couple of years, programmers will start employing this new instruction set which makes the processor far more efficient.

As an example, my 2600K gets about 60 GFlops, while with the new instruction set it gets anywhere between 95-100GFlops.

I'll try to post a link to the Intel page on the new Instruction set if I can find it.

Here you go:
http://software.intel.com/en-us/avx/

And here's a thread on a technical discussion of how AVX will benefit us in future once Intel develops tools for programmers to utilize it.
http://software.intel.com/en-us/forums/showthread.php?t=79768


----------



## pany (Jan 22, 2011)

Its too late now to change my build! I've already changed my order like 3-4 times! If i need any parts that aren't available in the cyprus site, but are in the greek site, then it will take 10 working days to get them! n-ster about the case and the psu i got these 2 since they were the best to meet my budget! As you can see my total was 1450 + 140 for the ssd so 1590 euro in total and my budget was 1600! And i wanted to get a new wireless keyboard and mouse as well but that will have to wait! Anw as far as i see im gonna have just 2 minor problems:

1) I think the 750W will be enough since the gpu has low consumption compared to older models! Im just worried about the many hard discs! The psu has only 6 sata cables so i will need to use an adapter to transform one of the 4 pin peripheral to sata for the ssd! Or i could upgrade to a much better psu which is 130 euro more which i dont have 

CORSAIR HX1000W MODULAR POWER SUPPLY
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.553113

2) Tbh i dont really like how the case looks but has enough space for 6 internal drives and 1 2.5 inch for my ssd! Problem again is if i want to raid 2 vertex 2 e 60GB in the future i will have to place the 2nd ssd at the accessible 3.5 inch bay of the case!

Man if you can and it's not a bother can you check both sites again for a better case and a better psu around the same price or with just a minor increase? Maybe i can get around 60 euro more! Check the following sites and im waiting on your opinion!
For Cases:
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/PER_cases.phtml
http://www.e-shop.gr/PER_cases.phtml
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/768/xx/xx/103/9/criteresn.html
For PSUs:
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/PER_psu.phtml
http://www.e-shop.gr/PER_psu.phtml
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/767/xx/xx/103/9/criteresn.html

Or i'll check for any sellers in ebay.co.uk that do international shipping if you tell me what psu and case you have in mind!


----------



## pany (Jan 22, 2011)

xbonez i didnt know about this when i was to choose the X58 over the P67 but my criteria was that the X58 supports triple channel memory whereas the P67 doesn't! At the time i thought it made a difference! LOL! Dunno if i was right or wrong. Anw check the following out and let me know on your thoughts!

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/910416-p67-mobos-no-triple-channel-memory.html


----------



## xbonez (Jan 22, 2011)

> Because the IMC on LGA-1155 CPUs only have a dual-channel memory controller...
> 
> Because tri-channel would require several hundred more traces and pins, increasing costs, for no reason...
> 
> ...



Triple channel isn't necessarily better than dual channel.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 22, 2011)

Tripple channel IS ALWAYS BETTER THAN DUAL CHANNEL... by only a very slim margin but it is still there.


----------



## pany (Jan 22, 2011)

n-ster did you take a look at my previous reply? 
I found your PSU from pixmania at 166 euro price a total of 69 euro increase compare to mine
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/03...οφοδοτικο-pc-hx850w-850w-(cmpsu-850hxeu).html


----------



## n-ster (Jan 22, 2011)

It's your call. My PSU is definitively top of the line and will last you more than 5 years, and it has 7 years warranty. Not to mention it is modular (cables can be unplugged from PSU) so cable management is much easier.

I would go for it if I were you personally, as a Power Supply is a very important part of the PC

P.S: no I had skip over that post by accident 

For the case, if you are tight in budget, I guess your Case would do fine. Perhaps a Coolermaster HAF 932 or HAF X might interest you, though I'm guessng it would be too expensive.

Also, SSDs do not have mechanical parts, so You can put them anywhere... I put mine on top of my HDDs that are in the 3.5" slots... in other case I sometimes tape them against the case... It doesn't matter where you put them. You could put it in a paintshaker 24/7 and it wouldn't matter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jrSzrN07kE


----------



## pany (Jan 22, 2011)

I've been checking the Coolermaster HAF 912 Plus out which is around 95 euro:
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6674
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/COOLER-MASTER...ting_DesktopComponents_RL&hash=item20b6777de0
http://www.google.com/search?q=ther...aster+haf+912+plus+&pbx=1&fp=8ce0e008a607e93d   <----- reviews

Will this beat the Thermaltake Armor A90 at a 90 euro price?
http://armora90.thermaltake.com/
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.651116
http://www.google.com/search?q=ther...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a   <----- reviews

I really do prefer the corsair psu but i havent got the money for it atm!
And here's some thread on TPU about my PSU and a review:
 Thermaltake Toughpower W0116 750W
http://techgage.com/article/thermaltake_toughpower_modular_750w_psu/3


----------



## n-ster (Jan 22, 2011)

I have to admit I'm giving you a personal opinion and not 100% objective here. If you don't have the money, then by all means, save it. It's just that most people buying X58 platforms with SSDs and 7 HDDs have 60$ to spare ya know?

If I remember correctly, the 912 is pretty small. The A90 isn't too bad and it's just a case, nothing vital.

I'm just a bit of a perfectionist, and like to buy the best (even when I don't have the means for it). You'll be happy with your system. Good luck! and don't be shy to send me a Private Message if you need any help


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 27, 2011)

1000W PSU looks good, especially for SLI/CF high end cards like mine.  750W may not be enough comfortably down the road.

I'm using 10GB of Dual Channel RAM in a Triple Channel mobo and it works great.  Get what is cheapest, dual or triple channel.  The more RAM you install, the more your system uses.  4GB is the absolute minimum.  I'd go 12GB if you can afford it.

SSD is a great choice for your OS and a game or two.  Wish I had one.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 27, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> 1000W PSU looks good, especially for SLI/CF high end cards like mine.  750W may not be enough comfortably down the road.
> 
> I'm using 10GB of Dual Channel RAM in a Triple Channel mobo and it works great.  Get what is cheapest, dual or triple channel.  The more RAM you install, the more your system uses.  4GB is the absolute minimum.  I'd go 12GB if you can afford it.
> 
> SSD is a great choice for your OS and a game or two.  Wish I had one.



1000W PSU my ass... sorry to be blunt but 1000W is for the people with SLI GTX 580s n shit

60GB is EASILY all your main programs + OS + (depending on games) 4~10 games

If only for gaming, nothing over 6GB is very useful, but might be in the future


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 27, 2011)

n-ster said:


> 1000W PSU my ass... sorry to be blunt but 1000W is for the people with SLI GTX 580s n shit


That's exactly what I am talking about.  If the OP wants to expand in that direction, he needs to seriously consider a PSU that can handle that or damage his GPUs.  750W will power two mid-range to lower-upper end cards.  Won't power the most powerful single GPUs available in CF/SLI or two dual GPU cards, if he can afford that.



n-ster said:


> 60GB is EASILY all your main programs + OS + (depending on games) 4~10 games


I wouldn't load too many games on the SSD per all the Windows updates and other software he will install that supplement the original OS install.



n-ster said:


> If only for gaming, nothing over 6GB is very useful, but might be in the future


I actually use most of my RAM when gaming and I have Firefox open in the background.  The system reallocates RAM usage depending on how much is actually installed.  More is nicer if you can afford it.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, the game can use more RAM, but in-game, it won't make much of, if any difference.

Windows updates are tiny... Win 7 SP1 isn't even 1GB

#1 He wants toi make his system last 5 years, I doubt that means upgrades of 1000$ in GPUs, not to mention he's got to pay 100$ more for a 1000W PSU over a 750W

#2 moderate gaming, not super duper high end

#3 NVs cards use alot of power. a 6870 CF will do perfectly fine. Do not forget that it seems lately, AMD is trying to keep the same power consumption numbers, meaning LOW power usage, and it seems it is becoming a trend recently, best power effenciency is starting to become appealing, even to gamers

Hell, he could probably be fine with a 6950 CF, though I'd be more comfortable with 850W, like mine


----------



## pany (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok guys i made some final changes on my rig and got everything ordered with some more changes from the initial build! Whats done its done and i haven't got the power to even think about changing anything else lol!

Processor: Intel Core i7-950 Processor(8M Cache, 3.06 GHz, 4.80 GT/s IntelR QPI) (310 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.558291

Motherboard: ASUS SABERTOOTH X58 (199 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.522863

Memory: KINGSTON KHX1600C9D3K3/12GX DDR3 12GB (3X4GB) PC12800 1600MHZ HYPERX GENESIS TRIPLE CHANNEL KIT (180 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.552664

Graphics Card: Sapphire Radeon HD6870 1GB PCI-E (249 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.510754

Hard Disk: SEAGATE ST1500DL003 1.5TB BARRACUDA GREEN SATA3 (84 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.301861

Screen: LG W2361V-PF 23'' TFT 2ms Full HD 1920x1080 with HDMI (189 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.169565

DVD Writer: SAMSUNG DVD-RW SH-S223L Black (26 euro)
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.321020

Case: Cooler Master HAF X (199 euro)
http://www.bionic.com.cy/catalog/partdetail.aspx?PartNo=11100129

PSU: Corsair HX850W (166 euro)
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/03...οφοδοτικο-pc-hx850w-850w-(cmpsu-850hxeu).html

CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus (49 euro) + 1 extra 120mm CM blade master fan (13 euro)
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/03325294/art/cooler-master/Ανεμιστηρας-cpu-hyper-212-plus.html

Extra Fans: 1 x 200mm CM Megaflow red led fan (22 euro), 1 x 120mm CM Excalibur fan for vga dock (17 euro)
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/r/cooler-master/page-0_20/103_780_0#void

Thermal Compound: Artic Silver 5 3.5g (8 euro)
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/00...κολλα-artic-silver-5---σωληναριο-3,5-γρ..html

SSD for OS: Vertex 2e 60 GB 2.5"
http://www.pixmania.com.cy/cy/gr/066...0-gΒ.html (141 euro)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

           199 euro from bionic
           381 euro from pixmania (was 416 but combined postage saved me 35 euro)
          1237 euro from e-shop (might get a discount when i go pick things up next week)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total= 1817 euro ( i went above my initial budget by more than 200 euro but i think its worth it)

Plus i have the following to add!

1) NEC DVD RW ND-4551A or Optiarc DVD RW AD-5170A (No SATA ports left to use them)
2) 3 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive
3) 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST3500418AS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive
4) 1 x SEAGATE BARRACUDA LP ST31500341AS 1.5TB SATA2 32MB cache
5) 2 x External hard discs (1 x 1TB Lacie Bigger Extreme + 1 x 750GB media player enclosure)
6) 1 x Samsung LCD 40 inch LE40B651 to be connected via dvi to hdmi for watching movies
7) Microsoft Wireless Multimedia Keyboard 1.0A and Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0A
8) Creative 7.1 Sound System (4 years old but works just great)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hopefully my new rig will be ready by early next week and then is time for OC!
Thank you all for your help!


----------



## n-ster (Jan 27, 2011)

WOW you went overbudget lol... only thing I would have changed, on second thought, would have been perhaps an LED 23" monitor and a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R. And HAF X is too big for me so I would have went with something like the P50, but for you, the HAF X is awesome

enjoy, and do not forget to PM me if you need nything


----------



## pany (Jan 27, 2011)

Personally i dont like the gigabyte motherboards and i read some really good reviews about my mobo! As for the led there's one i really like but at a 100 euro cost more and just 1 inch bigger!

http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.169576

or this one

http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/show.phtml?id=PER.167104

U've put me into thoughts now lol!


----------



## pany (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's some screens from e-shop apart from mine!
http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/search.ph...-796=1&filter-456=1&filter-455=1&filter-454=1
And here's the comparison of all the LG screens!
http://www.lg.com/us/common/compare...ID=8210&BURL=/gr/it-product/monitor/index.jsp
Or maybe i should go for Samsung! I like Samsung a lot but LG is usuallly cheaper!


----------



## n-ster (Jan 27, 2011)

LG and samsung are both great. usually Samsung have a higher resell value though

at this point, you have to do your own google search, or just pick one randomly lol


----------

